#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Servidor IPtv? Não... Servidor DLNA (videos dele funcionando)

## MorpheusX

Quem tava procurando um sistema de IPtv, eu resolvi apenas MOSTRAR o sistema funcionando no meu provedor, ainda em TESTES, mas ate agora so apresenta lentidao nas transmissões em WiFi 2.4....
O Servidor ler qualquer tipo de arquivo MULTIMIDIA de VIDEO ou AUDIO e converte para um unico formato exclusivo do DLNA (MP4)... Mas isso em REALTIME...

A pessoa pode escolher o filme que quiser e assistir em qualquer equipamento que tiver DLNA...

Fiz 3 videos mostrando os teste.
O primeiro video e na TV SONY BRAVIA com DLNA nativa...
O Segundo em um PlayStation 3....
O Terceiro video era em um PC, mas infelizmente o video esta conrronpido, mas em breve se tiverem interreses eu faço de novo...

O unico lugar que nao rodou foi no Xbov 360 porque o maldito so queria rodar filmes do MEDIA CENTER do WINDOWS, mesmo encontrando os arquivos do servidor DLNA.

TV Sony Bravia


OBS: Essa TV esta a 4km do provedor, onde esta localizado o servidor DLNA.

Playstation 3


OBS: Esse PS3 esta ligado via cabo no mesmo HUB que tambem envia internet para os clientes pela torre principal. 

OBS GERAL: Os equipamentos que eu uso sao UBIQUITI M5, os equipamentos de frequencia 2.4 apresentou umas travadas nos videos, devido a largura da banda, nao poder alcançar de 1 a 2 megas.

Antes de mais nada, eu nao estou disponibilizando o servidor, motivos; sempre que eu pedia ajuda no Underlinux sobre ThunderCache Media Center, uPnP no Mikrotik ou algo assim, tinha sempre alguem mandando eu ir pesquisar ou me cobrando absurdos... Como ainda tenho milhoes de duvidas, quem quiser TROCAR informacoes... estou disposto... Ainda procuro pessoas para entender mais sobre NAT, FILTER e etc do MIKROTIK.

Os creditos pelo servidor DLNA LINUX deixo a meu amigo OsManos, e o credito por uPnP no Mikrotik eu deixo ao suporte da Mikrotik Latvia... Obrigado!

Em breve se osmanos quiser seguir o projeto estamos ae...  :Smile: 

Obrigado a todos!!!

----------


## naldo864

eu tentei fazer aqui com o unbutu ,media tomb ,fire fly ate montei ele ,fia aparecer na rede mas não funfou vou te mandar 1 arquivo de un tuto e voce me dis se foi isso mesmo que tu usou  :Bawling:

----------


## MorpheusX

> eu tentei fazer aqui com o unbutu ,media tomb ,fire fly ate montei ele ,fia aparecer na rede mas não funfou vou te mandar 1 arquivo de un tuto e voce me dis se foi isso mesmo que tu usou


Nao e UBUNTU... Nao e o media tomb, nem conhecia o Fire Fly... E nao segui tutor nenhum, fiz na unha o servidor que esta funcionando... Posso usar tanto o Windows quanto qualquer LINUX, mas escolhi o Windows como plataforma devido ao recursos.

----------


## naldo864

então manda seu email que eu te passo um arquivo interressante que tu vai gostar

----------


## MorpheusX

Usei o XBMC desde seu desenvolvimento na epoca do XBOX... Felizmente a ferramenta do XBOX deu a origem a esse nova ferramenta com o LIVE CD for LINUX, e a versao Windows... Mas por mais incrivel e perfeito que pareça tem muitos BUGS e nao tem suporte para REDE EM MASSA infelizmente... Tambem nao foi com ele que eu fiz o servidor RODAR nao...  :Smile: 
Eu tenho ele aqui, mas so para roda o DLNA no meu XBOX antigo... Ele era conhecido como: SLAYER uso ele so pro XBOX mesmo, mas a versao 10 funciona em maior parte dos hardwares em geral!!! Mas nao e esse mesmooooooo...  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

Acrescentando: Foi dele que partiu a ideia de fazer o servidor DLNA para provedores...  :Smile:

----------


## Geeek

Muito show isso cara eu tenho uma tv igualzinha a essa, uma maquina ubuntu que uso pra ver filmes, tenho qse 2 Tera de filmes 720p, queria fazer desta mesma forma que fez na rede la, ia ficar muito show.

----------


## teletanbs

acompanhando o topico!! agora pergunta simples você acha que as antenas M5 irão suportar o trafego do IPtv??? assim desculpe-me a pergunta boba, mas eu sou leigo no assunto e estou buscando informações!!

----------


## perhack

Hace 2 años que yo uso tversity y hace los mismo, envio la transmision a traves del wifi pero ajustando los parametros para que no use tanto ancho de banda y a la vez no sacrificando calidad.

Busquen en youtube por "mikrotik tacna"

----------


## luapufo

eu uso na minha rede este:
PS3 Media Server
tutorial aqui:
Tutorial
uso isto na minha rede com mais de 5 PS3 e funciona legal

----------


## MorpheusX

> acompanhando o topico!! agora pergunta simples você acha que as antenas M5 irão suportar o trafego do IPtv??? assim desculpe-me a pergunta boba, mas eu sou leigo no assunto e estou buscando informações!!


Sim, minha rede e 90% ubiquiti Serie M5  :Smile:

----------


## MorpheusX

> eu uso na minha rede este:
> PS3 Media Server
> tutorial aqui:
> Tutorial
> uso isto na minha rede com mais de 5 PS3 e funciona legal


Ahh e quase parecido com o Media Server PS3, mas nao e porque e um servidor, e o sistema agora esta se adaptando a rede wifi...  :Smile: 

Mas gostei muito do tutorial... Infelizmente ele nao abre no Windows Media Center e nem no XBOX!

O servidor que criei esta abrindo em tudo! Quando e permitido...

----------


## Gustavinho

E esse? 
MythTV, Open Source DVR

Ja usaram?

----------


## MorpheusX

> E esse? 
> MythTV, Open Source DVR
> 
> Ja usaram?


Ainda nao... Mas esse e DVR... Nao tem nada haver com DLNA... E mais um tipow de Streaming...  :Smile: 

Mas parece ser uma boa solucao, pena que nao testei ainda...  :Smile:

----------


## p4ulo182

> Quem tava procurando um sistema de IPtv, eu resolvi apenas MOSTRAR o sistema funcionando no meu provedor, ainda em TESTES, mas ate agora so apresenta lentidao nas transmissões em WiFi 2.4....
> O Servidor ler qualquer tipo de arquivo MULTIMIDIA de VIDEO ou AUDIO e converte para um unico formato exclusivo do DLNA (MP4)... Mas isso em REALTIME...
> 
> A pessoa pode escolher o filme que quiser e assistir em qualquer equipamento que tiver DLNA...
> 
> Fiz 3 videos mostrando os teste.
> O primeiro video e na TV SONY BRAVIA com DLNA nativa...
> O Segundo em um PlayStation 3....
> O Terceiro video era em um PC, mas infelizmente o video esta conrronpido, mas em breve se tiverem interreses eu faço de novo...
> ...




uhauhauh muito show isso ai cara!

entendo seu lado de não disponibilizar um tutoril de como fazer!

parabens pelo servidor!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

ps3 media server eh bom.. uso aqui.. da pra customizar o perfil para cada equipamento..


tenho um roteador gi-link que faz wi-fi.. mas a tv e meu pc estao via etherenet.. esse roteador nao aguenta um full-hd sem ajustar alguma compressão.. consigo so 78mbit entre a tv e o pc ..

----------


## MorpheusX

E roda um video FULL HD e foda... Não e para qualquer um não...  :Smile:

----------


## libernet

O NOME DO SISTEMA IGUAL AO DO VIDEO GENTE É O MEZZMO, procurem no google. tem na net ele com patch de licenciamento, testei ele aki, funciona em PS3, XBOX, PC com programa especifico, em TVS e Aparelhos Blu-Ray...

Abraço a todos

----------

